# "submarine kick"



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 18, 2007)

hi , for those who dont know what it is its basicaly a low kick but when your oponent goes for a shin block you bend the leg you are standing/balancing on so the kick is very low and passes under the block and hits the leg they are standing on. i would advise anyone who has not learnt it to try it! i have used it in the past with great success and even if you wouldnt do it in a fight or bout its still a fun kick to do   even if their block is low and i get the bottom of their shin the kick usualy just sweeps the that leg aswell so they go down anyway!.......love it! 

just thought i would tell you all lol

and a combo we did tonight that i love is a left low kick (with skip at the begining) then you quickly flick out a jab then a cross and then follow up with a right mid section kick , i enjoyed doing it on the pads


so thats enough about me rambling on,

chris


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 18, 2007)

chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618;;703045 said:
			
		

> hi , for those who dont know what it is its basicaly a low kick but when your oponent goes for a shin block you bend the leg you are standing/balancing on so the kick is very low and passes under the block and hits the leg they are standing on. i would advise anyone who has not learnt it to try it! i have used it in the past with great success and even if you wouldnt do it in a fight or bout its still a fun kick to do  even if their block is low and i get the bottom of their shin the kick usualy just sweeps the that leg aswell so they go down anyway!.......love it!
> 
> just thought i would tell you all lol
> 
> ...


 

oh and if anyone knows the real name for the submarin kick that would be great thanks! thats if there is one....


----------



## thaistyle (Jan 18, 2007)

I know what kick you're talking about.  It is an effective kick when used at the right time.  I have used this kick in competition before and it sent my opponent straight to the canvas.  The bad thing was, he fell for it 4 times.  I'll look for the actual name, we always referred to it as a low kick but there as a name for it.


----------



## Slihn (Jan 18, 2007)

..yeah I use that kick ALOT.Since I kick *ALOT* when I spar my sparring partners are almost always ready to try and check it and if I see they are a strong defense I go for that back leg.It is also safer because since you are attacking below their knee joint,you dont have to worry about crashing your shin into their knee(a kicker's nightmare!!lol)


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 19, 2007)

Slihn said:


> (a kicker's nightmare!!lol)


 
hehe


----------



## King (Jan 19, 2007)

He-he, yeah I've only known this kick to be called the submarine kick. 

On another note, I've heard of a technique called "Cobra punch". I think it was featured during that MTV Thai boxing thing that I never got to watch. You guys know what that one is about?


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 19, 2007)

King said:


> He-he, yeah I've only known this kick to be called the submarine kick.
> 
> On another note, I've heard of a technique called "Cobra punch". I think it was featured during that MTV Thai boxing thing that I never got to watch. You guys know what that one is about?


 
maybe its a punch after a jump , ive seen many names for this , buddha punch , superman punch , flying punch etc. maybe its another name for it , just a guess, but if any of you do know what it is then please tell us it sounds cool


----------



## thaistyle (Jan 21, 2007)

Okay I did some research and finally found the real name of the one you call the "submarine kick".  It is called Kwad Toranee (low swing kick).  There are many variations to this kick.  I found it in Muay Thai:  The Art of Fighting by Yod Ruerngsa, Khun Kao Charuad & James Cartmell.  It is on pgs. 107-111.  I'm glad I found it, I was going nuts trying to remember the name of this kick.  Very effective and fun to use.


----------



## Jagermeister (Jan 23, 2007)

i think if you do a search for cobra punch here you'll find what you're looking for.  basically, you fake a round kick then punch them while your leg is still in the air - a surprise attack.


----------



## King (Jan 24, 2007)

Jagermeister said:


> i think if you do a search for cobra punch here you'll find what you're looking for. basically, you fake a round kick then punch them while your leg is still in the air - a surprise attack.


 
Ah so it is the same dynamics as chris mentioned. Then I've used that technique before, but I'd never think to call it that. lol


----------



## Thunder Foot (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm familiar with both techniques mentioned here.This low round kick that you mention though... for my gym, thats just the natural progression of the low kick.  I was taught the general target for a low kick was the calf to the knee region. It swings different from a middle kick. A middle kick can include the upper thigh region (the sciatic nerve), which is probably the "usual" leg kick, that you are referencing. It swings different from the low kick, as I was taught.

The superman punch however, I never use that. I would much rather fly in with a Sok-Sop or a Kao-Loi. There's just not enough forward pressure in that superman punch. Plus, the knee and elbow are much more solid striking surfaces. But thats just my personal taste.


----------



## thaistyle (Feb 7, 2007)

If you execute the superman punch or jumping fist strike as it is known in muay thai and muay boran, it is a highly effective technique and very powerful too.


----------

